
Wavesdropping Uber driver saves 16-year-old passenger from her pimps - phr4ts
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/inspired-life/wp/2016/12/30/an-eavesdropping-uber-driver-saved-his-16-year-old-passenger-from-her-pimps-police-say/
======
LordWinstanley
"wavesdropping" ???

